# My red-eyed Tree Frog



## Horsy (Jan 28, 2007)

I got my little red-eyed Tree Frog yesterday and he's great! His water doesn't have a heater but he has UV Lights. The caresheets for this particular breed said that they strive in room temperature and heaters aren't needed, only in winter. Once my baby Bearded Dragon moves into a bigger enclosure (happening in a few weeks), my RTF is moving into the Exoterra enclosure. His name is Freddo. Bahaha






Enclosure





















I love it at night when all is quiet and all of a sudden you hear this tiny croak =D He's so gorgeous.


----------



## Inkslinger (Jan 28, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## noni (Jan 28, 2007)

beautiful! he's so little. i went to the australian reptile park today at gosford and fell in love with these guys all over again... just convinced myself they're too hard and i should get some kind of dragon instead...


----------



## Horsy (Jan 28, 2007)

Why are they too hard? I think they are relatively easy as long as you keep the water clean, which is hard to do since they get covered in dirt then jump in


----------



## cobb (Jan 28, 2007)

nice little frog! how much did he set you back?


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 28, 2007)

I've seen smaller and cuter..but he is gorgeous! And looks like he would be loving him home.


----------



## Adam (Feb 4, 2007)

They are extremely hard to get from tadpole to a decent size frog!!!!!


----------



## redline (Feb 4, 2007)

Verynice. I am thnking of get some soon.


----------



## Adam (Feb 5, 2007)

I had so many tadpoles but they are just so hard to get feeding well, even some that feed well just seem to die anyway. I haven't had a problem with the GTF's, only the red eyes. I was going to start selling some of, but nature has taken care of that. Now I will be keeping pretty much all my Red Eyes, they are still so tiny.


----------



## Adam (Feb 5, 2007)

Cool pics though Horsy and nice setup too.


----------



## PhilK (Feb 19, 2007)

Whats the difference between the one in the pic and the ones with bright red eyes and blue sides? Sorry for the rooky question!


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 19, 2007)

Has anyone tried not putting anything other than distilled water in with them?? Rainwater and filtered water, but keep away from tap water. Might help?? I never put anything other than rain/ distilled or filtered in with my GTF's and it had great results (11+yrs worth of results mind you)  

Beautiful froggy Horsy, they are very cute.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2007)

I use tap water, but have filters in with them, with no problems yet, thats for 2 years.


----------



## PhilK (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyone know the answer to my question?


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 19, 2007)

The ones with blue sides, are from south america. But they share the same name.


----------



## PremierPythons (Feb 19, 2007)

*Red Eye*

Hi Horsy,

Can I ask where you go your Red-Eyed Tree Frog from? I've been chasing one for ages..

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## angel_saza (Feb 20, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Whats the difference between the one in the pic and the ones with bright red eyes and blue sides? Sorry for the rooky question!


 
Those are from South America and share the same common name as our Aussie red-eyes, whose scientific name is Litoria chloris.

I use tap water for my frogs and just treat it with a chlorine neutraliser.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 20, 2007)

Chanty79 said:


> Hi Horsy,
> 
> Can I ask where you go your Red-Eyed Tree Frog from? I've been chasing one for ages..
> 
> ...



To bad you don't live closer, I've got a few thousand tads I've got to move.


----------



## Jakee (Feb 20, 2007)

do you need a licence with RTF & GTF ??? 
And how much is for the licence if needed ????


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 20, 2007)

Yea in NSW u need a licence, i think it costs the same or just a little bit cheaper to a reptile licence, like 40 - 60 $


----------



## Wrasse (Feb 20, 2007)

Moosenoose, I just use aged tap water. I keep a 4 litre container by the tank for top ups.

My GTF is one of the easiest critters I have to keep. Water isn't filtered as the bio system is working beautifully. I slip dusted crix and the odd pinky mouse to him and he is a very happy Croak.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 21, 2007)

Normal tap water is fine for frogs, no aging needed. The cytrid virus is spead by infected water, so tap water is advised for frogs though will kill tadpoles. My oldest GTF died last month, she only ever had tap water, she was 17 years old.


----------



## loveasnake (Feb 23, 2007)

its really cute! do both males and femals croak and is it very annoying during night time.
thanks.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 23, 2007)

Fair enough Wrassey and JasonL (I certainly can't complete with the age on a 17yr old froggy ), I suppose I've always used what I thought worked well, plus I never liked Brisbane water when I lived there..the stuff stinks :lol:


----------



## Adam (Feb 23, 2007)

have you seen this? 
***************************************  
 
Only males croak and I don't find it annoying.  
Dont forget to see *************************************** !


----------



## dazza_wilto (Feb 23, 2007)

very nice looker, how much did he set you back?


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Mar 2, 2007)

do u need uv or anything for gtf


----------



## Adam (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes I use uv on all my frogs. Green Tree Frogs, Gilleni and Red Eyes. It helps the live plants grow too. I keep live plants in all my frog enclosures, helps with humidity.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 4, 2007)

how cute


----------



## mitchdiamond (Mar 4, 2007)

I love that frog Horsy.
Mitch


----------



## angel_saza (Mar 4, 2007)

I've got a few live plants in my frog tank, but they dont seem to affect the humidity


----------



## JasonL (Mar 5, 2007)

jessie said:


> do u need uv or anything for gtf



I've never used uv on any of my frogs, though you need to feed young ones every day untill they are fully grown


----------

